#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Пустота как симметрия.

## Иванофф

Предлагаю для объяснения феномена пустоты использовать понятие симметрия. Как известно, в буддизме термин пустота избегает как нигилизма,так и этернализма, хотя для обывателя имеет жёсткую ассоциацию именно с пустотой(вакуумом). Понятие симметрия также позволяет избежать эти две крайности, но при этом не ассоциируется с пустотой(вакуумом): скорее с геометрической симметрией(симметричное лицо и т.д.). 
  Возьмём для примера геометрическую фигуру - квадрат. Он обладает, например, симметрией при повороте на 90 градусов, т.е. при повороте на 90 градусов характеристики явления(квадрата) никак не меняются. Буддист здесь мог бы сказать, что квадрат пуст от изменений при повороте на 90 градусов. Другой пример симметричность законов Ньютона по отношению к направлению течения времени. Также различные симметрии играют фундаментальную роль в физике элементарных частиц(квантовой физике).
  Теперь возьмём пример из буддизма - пустота Я. Она объясняется ошибочным приписыванием изменчивому потоку дхарма-частиц( сантана ) некого постоянного Я( как например, в бегущей строке мы видим буквы и слова, а не согласованные вспышки лампочек(или пикселей) ). Поэтому здесь можно сказать, что сантана обладает симметрией по отношению к Я( т.е. пусто от Я ).
P.S. Очевидно, что различные буддийские философские школы ведут(вели) бесконечные споры, исходя из того, что уровень симметрии их пустоты глубже, чем у оппонентов.

----------

Дифо (13.01.2019)

----------


## Won Soeng

Концептуальные идеи не могут охватить пустоту. Чем увлекательнее подход, тем сильнее рассудок убежден, что нашел искомое. В отличие от идей, которыми питается рассудок, пустота воспринимается как иллюзорность, созданность умом всех вещей, образов, идей. Поэтому дело не в философских спорах, а в методе, которым обнаруживается, что все есть страдание, что страдание обусловлено жаждой, что жажда обусловлена неведением. Это прозрение не может быть заменено рассудочными открытиями, внезапными аналогиями, сходствами, метафизическими моделями и т.п. 

Желаю Вам внимательно увидеть происхождение жажды и прекращение жажды - это перевернет Ваш рассудок, Вы увидите то, что рассудок не способен охватить, не способен вывести, не способен воспроизвести.

----------

Доня (13.01.2019), Монферран (13.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (13.01.2019)

----------


## Anthony

> Предлагаю для объяснения феномена пустоты использовать понятие симметрия. Как известно, в буддизме термин пустота избегает как нигилизма,так и этернализма, *хотя для обывателя имеет жёсткую ассоциацию именно с пустотой*(вакуумом)...........



Вот это прям ваще для обывателя:




> Возьмём для примера геометрическую фигуру - квадрат. Он обладает, например, симметрией при повороте на 90 градусов, т.е. при повороте на 90 градусов характеристики явления(квадрата) никак не меняются. Буддист здесь мог бы сказать, что квадрат пуст от изменений при повороте на 90 градусов. Другой пример симметричность законов Ньютона по отношению к направлению течения времени. Также различные симметрии играют фундаментальную роль в физике элементарных частиц(квантовой физике).

----------


## Anthony

А в целом, если объяснять обывателю, а не физику-ядерщику,  то я бы попытался объяснить так:
Пустота - это "безграничная пустая осознанность" (С) ЧННР.  Из этой светящейся осознанности, состоит все на свете, любая молекула и атом. Она пронизывает собою все. Но это не тот свет, что ты, обыватель, видишь глазами, а свет тоооонкий, духовный, если хочешь. Дак вот этот свет наполняет всю вселенную. Наполняет и является ее основой. В нем нет чистого и не чистого, нету плохого и хорошего. В нем истинная свобода и освобождение. И из этого света состоишь и ты, обыватель, вместе со своим циррозом печени. Ты и есть свет! Свободный и изначальный.

Вот это обыватель поймет, не морща лба.

----------

Aion (17.01.2019), Alex (13.01.2019), Доня (13.01.2019), Нгаванг Шераб (13.01.2019), Цхултрим Тращи (13.01.2019), Шуньшунь (13.01.2019)

----------


## Spirit

Симметрия это такое преобразование элементов множества, при котором сохраняется структура этого множества.
Ну, ненулевое преобразование, разумеется.

А в пустоте - какие элементы?
Их нет, поэтому она и пустота.

Впрочем, в математической теории множеств есть такое определение пустого множества - множество является пустым, если его элементы не равны самим себе.
И это корректно работает.

Кстати, именно поэтому ум и обладает свойством пустотности - он не равен самому себе.

----------


## Амир

> Предлагаю для объяснения феномена пустоты использовать понятие симметрия. Как известно, в буддизме термин пустота избегает как нигилизма,так и этернализма, хотя для обывателя имеет жёсткую ассоциацию именно с пустотой(вакуумом). Понятие симметрия также позволяет избежать эти две крайности, но при этом не ассоциируется с пустотой(вакуумом): скорее с геометрической симметрией(симметричное лицо и т.д.). 
>   Возьмём для примера геометрическую фигуру - квадрат. Он обладает, например, симметрией при повороте на 90 градусов, т.е. при повороте на 90 градусов характеристики явления(квадрата) никак не меняются. Буддист здесь мог бы сказать, что квадрат пуст от изменений при повороте на 90 градусов. Другой пример симметричность законов Ньютона по отношению к направлению течения времени. Также различные симметрии играют фундаментальную роль в физике элементарных частиц(квантовой физике).
>   Теперь возьмём пример из буддизма - пустота Я. Она объясняется ошибочным приписыванием изменчивому потоку дхарма-частиц( сантана ) некого постоянного Я( как например, в бегущей строке мы видим буквы и слова, а не согласованные вспышки лампочек(или пикселей) ). Поэтому здесь можно сказать, что сантана обладает симметрией по отношению к Я( т.е. пусто от Я ).
> P.S. Очевидно, что различные буддийские философские школы ведут(вели) бесконечные споры, исходя из того, что уровень симметрии их пустоты глубже, чем у оппонентов.


П

Рассмотрение пустоты как симметрии ничем не отличается от её рассмотрения как вакуума, и то и другое ничего общего не имеет с буддийской пустотой, ИМХО. Для понимания хорошо подходит метафора сна, когда мы имеем "спящую" ( не самоосознанную) природу ума, которая обусловлена человеческим существованиемю. С этой точки зрения у нас возникает несколько понятий пустоты:
1. пустота, когда спящая природа ума видит сон, что она человек и в реальности этого сна есть пустота, типа вакуума в аквариуме. (вариант пустоты для самых одарённых  :Smilie: )
2. пустота человека и всей его реальности с точки зрения природы ума, т.к. это всего лишь сон природы ума и ничего в нём не выходит за приделы сна.
3. пустота спящей природы ума относительно персонажа во сне - человека, т.к. для него природа ума никак не участвует в его сонной реальности, ничего не указывает на её существование и ничем из сна её не возможно определить, т.е. для него природа ума полностью пуста и ничем не определима.
как то так.

----------


## Иванофф

> Для понимания хорошо подходит метафора сна, когда мы имеем "спящую" ( не самоосознанную) природу ума, которая обусловлена человеческим существованиемю.


Метафора сна хорошо подходит для понимания иллюзорности омрачённого восприятия и совсем не имеет коннотации пробуждённого состояния(куда мы пробуждаемся). Например, в Жентонг это состояние "пусто другим" или "пусто от другого", но не от самого себя. Поэтому понятие симметрии здесь очень хорошо подходит, ибо симметрия пробуждённого состояния пуста от несимметрии омрачений, а омрачённым сознанием эта симметрия ошибочно воспринимается как вакуум.
http://jonang.ru/ru/jonang/gentong.html

----------


## Won Soeng

Самая конструктивная метафора звучит так: воспринимай все, как рожденную одним лишь умом.

Эта метафора на современном языке звучит так: все имеет исключительно информационную природу.

----------

Монферран (17.01.2019)

----------


## Самура

Иванофф.: Предлагаю для объяснения феномена пустоты использовать понятие симметрия

Все очень и очень сложно.
Чувствуется что вы человек начитанный, да еще похоже и образование у Вас физико-математическое. Но также видно и что Вы "прилепились" к буддизму, наверняка мечтаете(как и  мы все), достигнуть Освобождения и стать просветленным существом. Честное слово Вам "уважуха и респект".
   Хочется скромно заметить что в древние времена монах,кочевник или простой житель Тибета достигали высочайшего уровня просветления совсем не зная таких понятий как "Симметрия или Интеграл" часто они и грамоте то не были обучены. Учителя приводили этому множество примеров.
   На самом деле все очень просто:
   1.Неофит получает от Учителя Посвящение в "Истинную Природу ума".
   2.На всю оставшуюся жизнь ему нужно было только не выходить из этого состояния и ВСЕ!!!
   Просто тупо пребывать в этом состоянии без генерации разных идей и  мыслеформ...улетать вслед за ними в даль Тут я пожалуй "перегнул палку".Конечно можно в этом состоянии и делать тронду и читать мантры,делать практику "Принятия и отдачи",просто лицезреть и восторгаться благими качествами на пример Пдмасамбхавы и многое другое...
  Честно говоря я не знаю почему Учителя не говорят о пребывании в Истинной Природе ума (пустотной осознанности), как фактически о пребывании с Богом!!!. Ну в нашем случае с Падмасамбхавой Постепенно, потихоньку, потихоньку ум очистится, обретет благие качества и как говорится..далее везде.

   Все для Человека и ради Человека. Проси и откроется. Зачем так сложно жить с Богом. Подсматривать как он устроен симметрично или нет.Просто общайся с Ним, проси совета, проси хлеба на сущего и тебе воздастся  или у кажется где можно это взять
   Тут опять хочется отметить такие две взаимо-зависимых дхармы как "Простота и Сложность". Самые простые вещи необычайно сложны и наоборот самые сложные очень просты. И все это в единстве.

Интересно, а как Вы относитесь к "плоской земле". Китайцы считали ее еще и квадратной!
А как Вы относитесь к такому древнему описанию мира как:..мировой океан, кит и на нем слон итд.

----------


## Дяус

> Все очень и очень сложно.
> Чувствуется что вы человек начитанный, да еще похоже и образование у Вас физико-математическое. Но также видно и что Вы "прилепились" к буддизму, наверняка мечтаете(как и  мы все), достигнуть Освобождения и стать просветленным существом.


Как раз начитанность и образованность могут помешать стать просветленным существом. Горе от ума.

----------


## Дэнни

> Предлагаю для объяснения феномена пустоты использовать понятие симметрия. Как известно, в буддизме термин пустота избегает как нигилизма,так и этернализма, хотя для обывателя имеет жёсткую ассоциацию именно с пустотой(вакуумом). Понятие симметрия также позволяет избежать эти две крайности, но при этом не ассоциируется с пустотой(вакуумом): скорее с геометрической симметрией(симметричное лицо и т.д.). 
>   Возьмём для примера геометрическую фигуру - квадрат. Он обладает, например, симметрией при повороте на 90 градусов, т.е. при повороте на 90 градусов характеристики явления(квадрата) никак не меняются. Буддист здесь мог бы сказать, что квадрат пуст от изменений при повороте на 90 градусов. Другой пример симметричность законов Ньютона по отношению к направлению течения времени. Также различные симметрии играют фундаментальную роль в физике элементарных частиц(квантовой физике).
>   Теперь возьмём пример из буддизма - пустота Я. Она объясняется ошибочным приписыванием изменчивому потоку дхарма-частиц( сантана ) некого постоянного Я( как например, в бегущей строке мы видим буквы и слова, а не согласованные вспышки лампочек(или пикселей) ). Поэтому здесь можно сказать, что сантана обладает симметрией по отношению к Я( т.е. пусто от Я ).
> P.S. Очевидно, что различные буддийские философские школы ведут(вели) бесконечные споры, исходя из того, что уровень симметрии их пустоты глубже, чем у оппонентов.


 Симметрия - продукт относительных величин, измерений друг относительно друга , ум в движении, то есть, в своем потоке и порождает эти измерительные функции, а его изначальная природа чиста, равновесна, пуста, и можно много придумывать аналогий, они, вероятно, не бесполезны для обрисовки более наглядной картины сути природы ума  и для того, чтобы начать  какой то отчет движения обратно в его цельность, пустотность, потенциальность ,и вот еще один научный термин, который ассоциативно можно  предложить  использовать для представления разных кондиций ума: ум в своей изначальной природе  обладает  всепотенциальностью , из которой возможны проекции миров и существ в этих мирах, а уровень разбегания, распадания , кинетики , есть уровень редуцирования его изначальной природы, который может  соответствовать определенным мирам. А, в целом, для понимания его высшей природы , думается, более  подходят  образы свойств, нежели геометрические параметры, которые скорее выстраивают какую то относительную иерархию его состояний.

----------

